# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  в плавание

## Winifred

линь, лини: line, lines  (спасибо, Dmitry Khomitchuk!)

----------


## Winifred

парусник, парусное судно = sailboat, sailing vessel

----------


## Winifred

маяк, световой маяк = lighthouse

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

> каната, канаты: line, lines

 *Канат* - мужской род.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

<offtop>I didn't even realise this subforum existed! Looks like it could be useful.</offtop>

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

By the way, lines [on/in/at?] the ship are called: линь, лини.

----------


## anvacher

просто "маяк", а не "световой маяк" или "световой дом"
вот если маяк будет какой-то другой (радио, например) тогда скорее уточнят "радио маяк" (не путать с Радиостанцией "Маяк". шутка) или "радио маячок".
или фраза: "Ты мне платочком/голосом маякни" - т.е. подай сигнал платочком/голосом.
Если используется слово "маяк" без уточнения, то скорее всего речь идёт о "световом маяке".

----------


## Winifred

Demonic Duck, I love the picture dictionaries. They are about my level of comprehension... 
Демоническая Утка, я люблю фотографию словарей. Я могу их понимать. 
Thanks again, Dmitry Khomitchuk! What is a канат? " Lines on a ship are called..." 
Ещё раэ спасибо, Dmitry Khomitchuk! Что это канат? 
After some time, I would like to translate all these terms from English to Russian.  Any sailors, please help! 
Череэ некоторое время, я хотела бы переводить все эти термины с английского на русский.  Матросы, пожалуйста помогите:   
Here is a glossary / вот глоссерия : http://icdept.cgaux.org/pdf_files/En...ical-Terms.pdf

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Don't mix up the letters «з» and «э»!
з = voiced version of «c»
э = unpalatalised «е» 
«это» is correct, but look out for «ра*з*» and «чере*з*»

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

> Demonic Duck, I love the picture dictionaries. They are about my level of comprehension... 
> Демоническая Утка, я люблю фотографию словарей. Я могу их понимать.

 If I understood it right:
Demonic Duck, мне нравятся словари с фотографиями. Они как раз для моего уровня понимания... 
DO NOT TRANSLATE proper names. It is bad trend.
"Любить" is a feeling to person usually.   

> Thanks again, Dmitry Khomitchuk! What is a канат? " Lines on a ship are called..."

 "Линь" is sailors' style of naming for "канат".   

> Ещё раэ спасибо, Dmitry Khomitchuk! Что это канат?

 Ещё раз спасибо, Dmitry Khomitchuk! Что это - канат?   

> After some time, I would like to translate all these terms from English to Russian.  Any sailors, please help! 
> Череэ некоторое время, я хотела бы переводить все эти термины с английского на русский.  Матросы, пожалуйста помогите:

 Через некоторое время я хотел[а?] бы перевести все эти термины с английского языка на русский. Моряки, пожалуйста помогите. 
If you are man, than "хотел". If you are women than "хотела".
Моряки - people who sail. Матросы - the lowest rank on a ship.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

> DO NOT TRANSLATE proper names. It is bad trend.

 It's OK, the alternative name is in my signature ↓  ::

----------


## Winifred

@ Dmitry Khomitchuk:  I usually copy the name as given. Glad you commented on its importance to you.
 Обыкновенно, я копию точно имя. Рада, что ты высказал его значение тебе (?? to you???). 
Also, I am an old lady with a husband, two sons and a granddaughter, so yes, я хотела бы is what I want.  ::   but, thanks, I make lots of mistakes, so please doublecheck. 
Тоже, я - старая госпожа. У меня муж, два сына, и внучка. Да," я хотел*а* бы!" ))) Но, спасибо. У меня много ошибок, пожалуйста перепроверить. 
@ Demonic Duck: *э*то и ёще ра*з*: спасибо.

----------


## Winifred

спасательный жилет = life jackets

----------


## Winifred

моряк = sailor    старый моряк = old sailor, old tar, old salt

----------


## wanja



----------


## Winifred

Замечательно!!! Спасибо, wanja! 
Excellent!!! Thank you, wanja!    

>

----------

